# Veterinarian in Cairo



## Lonny & Susan Baumgardner (Mar 22, 2014)

Does anyone know of a very good veterinarian with western standards of pet care? We brought our Yorkie over form Canada and she is all fine and well but we would like to have a good contact just in case anything ever comes up.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hi,
Sadly veterinary care here is not up to western standard.. the majority of them being butchers 
however the best near you is Dr Farouk in New Maadi. you can google him... 
ESMA will be opening a clinic in Mohandiseen and they are currently trying to find the best possible vet...when it open I will let you know


----------

